# Too Late To Plant Grass?



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am having my waterline for my house dug and re-ran today and will have to replant grass for about 125 feet. Is it too late in the year for this or should it be ok? I live in Arenac County near the bay. I am going to look for a mix with Kentucky Bluegrass, sound right?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Bluegrass has a long germination. Wait till spring.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I've been planting grass for the past month with success. However, it is taking longer to germinate. I been using what they call Kentucky Tall Fescue available at TSC. I would think that you could start some now but it would be chancy with frost already in the area. The seed will germinate faster if it is covered with a light coating of dirt at about one inch and then keep it watered. Good luck!


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you looking to plant in shaded or sunny areas? If your looking for sunny than yes you would want a Kentucky Blue Grass but if your area is mostly shaded you want to go with a good shade blend with higher amount of fescues. Kentucky Blue takes longer germinate (2weeks or more). You could go ahead and plant now and would probably be fine. Just make sure the seeded areas are cover by soil or hay matting to keep the seed out of the weather elements.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can plant right now and be perfectly fine. Just don't put down crabgrass preventer in the spring if you don't have good germination on the grass you plant this fall. The biggest problem we have had this year is the lack of decent rainfall. All grass needs water to germinate well. If it doesn't sprout this fall, there is a good chance it will in the spring.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait until Spring. The trench needs to settle before you plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

The trench will probably settle but plant if you want to. Use a mix of Kentucky Blue grass, Chewings Fescue or Red Fescue, and Perennial Ryegrass. The KBG will be slow to germinate but the others should fill in.


----------

